# G-Plus Brush Barrel Holders ???



## DR. SLOTZ (May 25, 2015)

I think theres a nation wide back order on these. Jag has none. Slot car central is out and Ebay has nothing. I'm talking about Armature Brush Barrel Holders. I can get the LL M-Chassis ones to work but cant find them either, Any Ideas Guys ??


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Been a bunch of cheap G Plus chassis on eBay here lately.A lot of nice little use ones.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

These ?http://www.ebay.com/itm/72pc-Aurora...hash=item5d3cf11ce0:m:mzukCdLTKjwH0JvceWPaCCQ


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12pr-AFX-G-...arrels-8892-/161001401262?hash=item257c6e6bae


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I think he wants the barrel holder*/*shoe connector piece... #8891...

John
.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Nah,can't be that piece because the M chassis doesn't have that piece. He wants those and it looks like slotcarcentral now has them.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

sjracer said:


> ...Nah,can't be that piece because the M chassis doesn't have that piece...


.
My mistake... Memory Lane in me brain is kinda over-grown with vines... *Brush Barrel Holder* has me confused, though...

We'll know for sure when the DR*.* is in..
.


----------



## DR. SLOTZ (May 25, 2015)

Yes,the Barrel Holder/Shoe Connectors. I got Greedy selling a bunch of mine on Ebay for $17.00 a pair. Hows that saying go " What goes around .......


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

How manybr u looking for ? I have a stash , had no idea they were so valuable


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have a ton of them.. they're used, but there's nothing wrong with them..


----------

